# beretta 92 FTF! twice



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

took my beretta 92g to the range yesterday and had two ftf. i was using freedom munitions 115g fmj and some old win 115 fmj the old win rounds fed fine but the freedom munitions stuff i noticed was more pointed where the win was rounded i think thats the problem but not sure. pissed me off since its only the third time shooting it?!?! it was getting wedged between the slide and the top of the barrel.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

Contact FM and tell them your problems. This is not the first time folks have had problems with FM. Is the FM noticeably taller than the WWB?

Net is, it should feed fine if the bullet seating and OAL are correct.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since I never heard of Freedom Munitions, I looked it up. It seems there are some quality-control problems with it. With cheaper ammo, I wouldn't expect 100% functioning.

Freedom Munitions - Guns & Ammo - Jersey Village, TX - Reviews - Photos - Yelp

Possible Freedom Munitions Quality Control Issues - 1911Forum

Freedom ammo stinks in 380 - Page 3


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I'm just one voice, but I've shot 1000s of rounds of Freedom munitions 9 mm ammo through my 92FS, CZ75B, PPQ, etc., and I've never had a bad round or FTF with it. In fact, I just ordered another 1000 round case. 

That said, you take a risk with any reman ammo, so you have to decide whether the lower price is worth the risk. Compared to other reman ammo I've tried, Freedom Munitions is definitely the best quality.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> Well I'm just one voice, but I've shot 1000s of rounds of Freedom munitions 9 mm ammo through my 92FS, CZ75B, PPQ, etc., and I've never had a bad round or FTF with it. In fact, I just ordered another 1000 round case.
> 
> That said, you take a risk with any reman ammo, so you have to decide whether the lower price is worth the risk. Compared to other reman ammo I've tried, Freedom Munitions is definitely the best quality.


Well, I'm a second voice, I've been shooting FreedomMunitions ammunition for years w/o any issues and that's thousands of rounds. Everything I've gotton from them in bulk ammo has been very consistent, high quality, and goes bang everytime in my 92's and PX4's.

I'd put it in the realm of WWB for energy(good thing). I suppose you could get a bad lot perhaps, but I haven't experienced it and frankly it's my preffered ammo supplier and will be for the far future.

Have you field stripped, cleaned and lubed your new 92 before heading to the range? New Beretta pistols generally come with packing oil that must be throughly removed by cleaning and then the pistol properly lubed as to manual instruction. Run it wet at first including the feed ramp.

Id try it again after a good cleaning and lube and I'd bet you can't get it to malfunction with any ammo within reason. 92's and FTF is an oxymoron. In my opinion, a properly maintained 92 is one of the most reliable pistols on planet earth and will run anything any time..


----------

